# What is this?



## Backyard goldmine (Jun 12, 2021)

I know it’s not a bottle, but I’m hoping you guys might have come across one of these before. It’s made out of wood and I’m assuming it’s from the 1900’s-1930’s since that is the dates of the bottles if found.  Any ideas?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like a paint brush handle.


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 12, 2021)

Same


----------



## Hamco (Jun 13, 2021)

I agree but maybe a tent stake?


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Jun 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Looks like a paint brush handle.



I think you might be right.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 17, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> I know it’s not a bottle, but I’m hoping you guys might have come across one of these before. It’s made out of wood and I’m assuming it’s from the 1900’s-1930’s since that is the dates of the bottles if found.  Any ideas?


Is the lower part in the photo (the flared part) flat or rounded? 
My first thought was some kind of spindle, but if it is flat, than paintbrush handle makes a lot of sense...


----------

